# How to find lodging deal on Las Vegas strip



## Judy (Feb 13, 2006)

We'll be spending 3 nights in Las Vegas in September, a Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. We want to be on the center or southern strip. 
I'd planned to bid on Priceline until I discovered that one of their 4* hotels (the Westin) is not on the strip, but about a 7 minute walk away. We don't want that. 
Worldmark isn't on the strip and either are any other timeshares - or are they?
Any suggestions?


----------



## michelle (Feb 13, 2006)

I love Priceline, but not for Vegas: too many unknowns with 4*, and you often get deals, and can cancel and rebook for a better deal, if you keep investigating.

I frequently read http://www.lasvegastalk.com/ - they often talk about deals. Also, www.biddingfortravel.com - the priceline How-To site - often has links with good deals.

Visit the individual hotels' sites and see if they have deals.

Go through these offers, book the best one, make sure it has a good cancellation policy, and keep looking for a better deal.

You might find the best deals a few months before your dates.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't know what you're looking to spend, but I know I keep getting emails from the Venetian about mid-week rates of $139.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 13, 2006)

Go to:  Vegas.com

Look at the Strip map, choose a hotel that is of interest to you and start a search on their site or expedia, or better yet go directly to that hotel's own website.

The best on the Strip TS is the HGVC @ the Flamingo.  It's directly behind the hotel and the hotel pool area and the Flamingo is center strip.

Rick


----------



## CMF (Feb 13, 2006)

*How's about going to a TS presentation?*

My last visit to Vegas was when I almost bought a $33k Marriott Grand Chateau.    I stayed at TI 2 for two nights [TI was MUCH nicer than I expected] and I received $100 in comps.  It's north on the Strip kitty-corner from the Wynn I think - and if you have not seen the Wynn, it is really worth a visit - AMAZING! The cost of the package was $198.

Charles


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> We'll be spending 3 nights in Las Vegas in September, a Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. We want to be on the center or southern strip.
> I'd planned to bid on Priceline until I discovered that one of their 4* hotels (the Westin) is not on the strip, but about a 7 minute walk away. We don't want that.
> Worldmark isn't on the strip and either are any other timeshares - or are they?
> Any suggestions?



Judy - I wouldn't hesitate to stay at the Westin.  The 7 min. walk off the strip means it is quieter and a better place for a good night's sleep.  Their little casino has good promotions, and gives away free drinks faster than we could drink them.  It also is not as smoky at the big casinos.  The Heavenly Bed and Bathroom are wonderful, for a comfortable stay, and their room amenities (coffee, toiletries, etc.) are very nice and very generous.  Even if you stay right on the strip, you are going to be doing a lot of walking, so I don't think staying at the Westin will be a big deal as far as walking.  The Westin is directly across the street from the back entrance to Bally's - which is right on the strip.  If you are a Starwood member (join for free on their website) you can ask for an upgrade too - we got a top floor room with a wonderful view.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 13, 2006)

I use Priceline and Hotwire almost exclusively when I travel to Las Vegas (which I do several times each year).  You simply can't beat their deals, provided you pick a period to travel when there are surplus rooms available.

I normally check the on-line reservations calendar at Excalibur casino (www.excaliburcasino.com) to see what the asking price is for their basic room.  You can easily see the rates for that room fluctuating, which gives you a picture on what the demand is like for the time you want to travel.

That Friday night stay is going to cost you money, BTW.  Weekend rates are almost always higher in Vegas, because there is a large influx of travelers over the weekend.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 13, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> Go to:  Vegas.com
> 
> Look at the Strip map, choose a hotel that is of interest to you and start a search on their site or expedia, or better yet go directly to that hotel's own website.
> Rick


I agree.  The hotel's own website is generally better because the cancellation policy is lenient and they will honor a lower rate if it goes down.  I booked once before on hotels.com (I think) and ended up paying their cancellation fees then rebooking directly with the hotel to save tons of money.

Many of the hotel websites also show a calendar/grid of day to day pricing which is interesting as variations are huge, depending on demand (actual or expected).  Often the rates go down when the expected demand doesn't materialize. So if you book at the hotel for a specific rate and it goes up, you're still locked in.  If it goes down, you can cancel & rebook at the lower rate.


----------



## grest (Feb 14, 2006)

I've also used travelaxe.com
Connie


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 14, 2006)

We go to Vegas often and almost always use Priceline.  We bid for a 5*on the strip.  The only 5*on the strip that Priceline uses is The Venetian.  During the week, it is frequently available for $99.00 a night.  Because you will be there Friday night also, I'm sure the price for all three nights will go up.  Do your research on www.biddingfortravel.com        See what a 5* on the strip is going for; if your bid is accepted, it will be The Venetian.


----------



## Judy (Feb 14, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Judy - I wouldn't hesitate to stay at the Westin.  The 7 min. walk off the strip means it is quieter and a better place for a good night's sleep.  Their little casino has good promotions, and gives away free drinks faster than we could drink them.  It also is not as smoky at the big casinos.  The Heavenly Bed and Bathroom are wonderful, for a comfortable stay, and their room amenities (coffee, toiletries, etc.) are very nice and very generous.  Even if you stay right on the strip, you are going to be doing a lot of walking, so I don't think staying at the Westin will be a big deal as far as walking.  The Westin is directly across the street from the back entrance to Bally's - which is right on the strip.  If you are a Starwood member (join for free on their website) you can ask for an upgrade too - we got a top floor room with a wonderful view.


My husband has a bad ankle.  The more he walks, the more it hurts.   We need the most convenient location possible/affordable.


----------



## discodan (Feb 15, 2006)

*Vegas*

Look at these websites and compare prices:
www.travelworm.com
www.tripres.com
www.nrbinc.com
www.i4vegas.com
www.vegas.com
also look at www.expedia.com 
DAN


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> My husband has a bad ankle.  The more he walks, the more it hurts.   We need the most convenient location possible/affordable.



In that case, Judy, you should rent a car.  Even if you stay right on the strip, you will be doing a LOT of walking to get around and see things.  The casinos are huge, which makes them farther apart than they appear to be on a map.  Parking is free, and if you use valet parking, you can leave the car at the casino door and walk right inside.


----------



## xvshanvxl (Feb 15, 2006)

I believe their are a couple timeshares on the strip. The Jockey club may be one of them and I saw a new one being built at some point I think it's open but I wouldn't waste an exchange for a couple days.  I agree if your husband has a bad foot you're going to need a car or a wheel chair if you're willing to push. I am always exhausted after a day of casino hopping.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 15, 2006)

*Polo Towers?*

Have you looked for a Polo Towers Suites or Villas rental in September?  There's a floating Villas for 3 nights available on redweek for $525.  A little pricey, but it is a 1 BR timeshare, not a hotel room.  You could always offer less.

Having said that, I agree with DeniseM. There is no way to avoid a lot of walking in Vegas without renting a car.   If you rent a car, there's always plenty of free parking at every casino/hotel.


----------



## JillChang (Feb 16, 2006)

I own at Villas at Polo Towers.  It is right on the strip.  

But as others mentioned, even on the strip, the casinos themselves are so enourmous, it takes a lot of walking just to get out of the casino.  I rembmer once I stayed in MGM grand, and it is a 7 minutes walk from the elevator to the front door of the hotel, passing through practically the entire slot machine area.

IF you don't have a car, be prepare to walk a lot even staying on the strip


----------



## Judy (Feb 16, 2006)

We'll be driving in from the Grand Canyon in a rental car.  We were going to return it when we arrived in Las Vegas, but you all have convinced me not to do that.  Can I be sure that wherever we end up staying, we'll get free parking?
I've been running searches at those links you posted, Dan.  And I'll check out the Polo Towers too.  Thank you everybody 
I welcome more suggestions and information.


----------



## hoosiermarty (Feb 16, 2006)

If you are renting a car then any hotel is in the running.   We like the Stratasphere.  We just booked for $36.00  a night for 2-27 to 3-2-06. There cheapest rate was 59 but they honor any cheaper rate you find on the net. When we were there last year they have a great brunch for $7.99.  That is a great price for a buffet in Vegas.  Since we have a car (by the way we did priceline and got a rental for $87 vs $140.00) we can come and go as needed with my 85 yr old aunt.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 16, 2006)

Judy,
Everywhere I can think of has free parking, with a couple exceptions...there is a pay lot by the "Coke Bottle" on the Strip.  And if you use the valet at the hotels, you should tip $2. when they get your car.  But that's it.

If you are going to MGM, don't, repeat don't, park in their valet.  It takes hours to get the car back.  Instead park in the valet of the Tropicana.  You take a short walk over the bridge and you are in the MGM.  Its really a short walk, shorter even than the parking lots at MGM.

Fern


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 16, 2006)

The double decker Deuce bus that runs up and down the strip has frequent stops and runs every few minutes.  It is $2.00, $1.00 for seniors (show Medicare card) per ride and a 24 hour pass is $5.00.  Tom and I like to have a vacation from driving, so only rent a car when it is absolutely necessary. We also used the free Harrahs to Rio shuttle.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 16, 2006)

Polo Towers has rentals for owners and II members but you can only book <30 days in advance. Mid week rate for an II member is $79 for a studio. I don't know the weekend rates plus I wouldn't count on availability.


----------

